# Adult molt



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 11, 2018)

The 3rd of my 5 mantids reached adulthood this morning, but I just realized that my first mantis (budwing) still hasn't reached adulthood and it's been over a month. His/her last molt was Jan 26 (approx. 6.5 weeks ago )...  Is it normal to take this long? I'm a bit worried. My creobroter was about 3 weeks between sub and adult molts, and about 4 weeks for my African &amp; Sheild.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 14, 2018)

Still no adult molt... Anyone?


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello!

From the sounds of it, you have a few different species here.  Molting times in general can vary between species, so just because one species has reached it's final molt, doesn't mean the other should have, or that it indicates a problem.  The last molt for many species can take substantially longer than any of the previous molts.  I have heard claims of 6 - 7 weeks or longer before last molts.  I am not sure what the normal time is for budwings.  Is he/she still eating regularly?  Most mantids will seem uninterested in food for a day or two before molting, which can be a good indicator that they are getting ready.  As long as she seems healthy otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much.  With a little searching you can probably find some info on the normal molting times for budwings.

Best of luck, keep us updated!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 14, 2018)

TheShadyMantid said:


> Hello!
> 
> From the sounds of it, you have a few different species here.  Molting times in general can vary between species, so just because one species has reached it's final molt, doesn't mean the other should have, or that it indicates a problem.  The last molt for many species can take substantially longer than any of the previous molts.  I have heard claims of 6 - 7 weeks or longer before last molts.  I am not sure what the normal time is for budwings.  Is he/she still eating regularly?  Most mantids will seem uninterested in food for a day or two before molting, which can be a good indicator that they are getting ready.  As long as she seems healthy otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much.  With a little searching you can probably find some info on the normal molting times for budwings.
> 
> Best of luck, keep us updated!


Hi, thanks for your reply! Yes, he/she is still eating and seems otherwise healthy. I tried to find more info on Bugwings, but can't find what the typical time for final molt is for this particular species. All I'm really finding is a general "4 week for adult molt" which is why I got worried, I wasn't aware that some species can take longer. I'll be patient. Thanks again


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 15, 2018)

It definitely does vary between species and I don't have any experience with budwings, but my four ghosts took between 40 and 66 days for their final molt.  I know ghosts are known to spend a long time as subadult specifically, and perhaps that's also true for budwings.  And if not, yours might just be taking its time.  

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 20, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> It definitely does vary between species and I don't have any experience with budwings, but my four ghosts took between 40 and 66 days for their final molt.  I know ghosts are known to spend a long time as subadult specifically, and perhaps that's also true for budwings.  And if not, yours might just be taking its time.
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


Thanks! Still no molt, but I will let you know


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 22, 2018)

Little Bug finally decided to molt, tho it was a rather stressful morning. I woke up to her wedged between the terrarium glass and a leaf at the bottom of her enclosure. I'm not sure if she fell down there during molt or if she just started molting in a really inappropriate spot, but her antenna weren't even out of her old skin yet and her head was already touching the ground, and she looked rather dried up. I thought she was dead    

I lifted her out by her back legs and kept looking for signs of life.. THEN I seen her tiny mouth move! I still wasn't sure if she was too dried to complete her molt, but I noticed her trying to wiggle, so I just kept holding her; hoping I wasn't too late... Within a few minutes she had her raptorial arms out, then finally her legs! First photo shows just the end of her butt still in her old skin. It was quite the experience having her molt in my hand! I was both stressed and fascinated, and my arm was tired from holding him up, but 20 minutes later, but I'm ecstatic that she made it out! 

I managed to get her back in her enclosure to continue drying and to unfold her beautiful adult wings.  I think she's going to be ok. I'm just hoping there isn't internal damage or some sort of injury that I can't see. She is my first ever mantis, and the last of my 5 to become adult. I would have been heartbroken if I'd lost her. She paved the way for my love of mantids &lt;3


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow great job, and nice pictures of the event!  So glad it worked out.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Mar 22, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> Wow great job, and nice pictures of the event!  So glad it worked out.


Thanks!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice that the molt worked fine with your help


----------

